# Do you care about the Muslims in China??



## Penelope (Dec 4, 2019)

The Senate and House voted to do something about it, and is making its way to tramp's desk.  They want to sanction politicians there.

The US does not give a rip about Israel and locking up Gaza, and building settlements in the West Bank , yet they care about Muslims(Turks) in China.  HYPOCRISY.

All over this board I see who people talk about Muslims and Tramp as well and if they (republicans) had their way none would be allowed in the US. Since we have a trade war with China that is the only reason Republicans care, but Democrats care anyway about human rights.

Anger in China as US House passes Uighur crackdown bill
-------------------------------------------
I do not feel we should interfere in a country and sanction them,

So do you care about the Muslims in China??  Be honest!!


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 4, 2019)

I do ! I hope the Chinese export the pieces of shit to N-Korea. Someone start a go-fund-it.


----------



## gipper (Dec 4, 2019)

Democrat politicians care about human rights in China?  LMFAO.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 4, 2019)

If bed wetting liberal pieces of shit cared about the hundreds of millions of people oppressed, enslaved, imprisoned or slaughtered by despotic leftwing governments since 1917 they wouldn't be liberals unless they were weapons grade stupid or wanted that sort of power themselves.

Then they want you to believe that disarming Americans is all about "public safety"...

So please bed wetters, don't even try to pretend you really give a fruit fly's fuck about the Uygars. You didn't even know they existed until your agitprop websites gave you something to regurgitate.


.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 4, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Senate and House voted to do something about it, and is making its way to tramp's desk.  They want to sanction politicians there.
> 
> The US does not give a rip about Israel and locking up Gaza, and building settlements in the West Bank , yet they care about Muslims(Turks) in China.  HYPOCRISY.
> 
> ...


In regards to muslims I don’t care, their religion says kill off all non believers.

I would free blacks from democrat urban slave plantations democrats have re created In America.. then tell them LAST TIME! Take care of your self or get out!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Senate and House voted to do something about it, and is making its way to tramp's desk.  They want to sanction politicians there.
> 
> The US does not give a rip about Israel and locking up Gaza, and building settlements in the West Bank , yet they care about Muslims(Turks) in China.  HYPOCRISY.
> 
> ...


If you removed those blue blinders you'd realize this is a toothless, cater to the base, meaningless move on the part of the House Dems simply for future campaign rhetoric and you bought it hook line and sinker.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Senate and House voted to do something about it, and is making its way to tramp's desk.  They want to sanction politicians there.
> ...



The republicans in the house voted on it and the Republican's in the Senate, so do you care about the Muslims

The House version of the bill, which passed in a 407-1 vote on Tuesday evening, amends an earlier Senate bill to place restrictions on the export of devices that could be used for surveillance of the minority group or to restrict their communications.
By passing this bill, Congress is showing that the United States will not turn a blind eye to the suffering of the oppressed,” House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said in a statement. “As with the Hong Kong Democracy and Human Rights Act, we are sending a simple but powerful message to the Communist Party: power cannot be maintained at the expense of the rights of the people without substantial consequences.”
(in the US what the protestors in Hong Kong would be in jail as you know).
House votes to sanction Chinese officials over treatment of Uighurs

yes or no will do and do you think we should sanction the Chinese politicians??


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Okay then it's both sides playing feel good politics and you still bought it hook line and sinker.  Besides, do you honestly believe that' s going to have real teeth?  Really?  Politics as usual.........
As for do I care?  Nope not my problem, unlike you and most voters I don't let the emotive approach appeal to me.


----------



## gipper (Dec 4, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yes. 

How do you sanction Chinese politicians?


----------



## Zorro! (Dec 4, 2019)

THE BILL PASSED 407-TO-1: China protests as US House passes Uygur bill demanding sanctions over human rights abuses in Xinjiang camps. “It would prohibit the export of certain US technologies that could be used in state-sponsored suppression.”


----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2019)

Hell no! Their entire culture fights against the Chinese way of life. They refuse to (Damn! Just went blank on the word!) ... and support terrorism against the Chinese government. Beijing is simply protecting itself and its citizens.


----------



## petro (Dec 4, 2019)

In answer to title.











Nope.


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 4, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Senate and House voted to do something about it, and is making its way to tramp's desk.  They want to sanction politicians there.
> 
> The US does not give a rip about Israel and locking up Gaza, and building settlements in the West Bank , yet they care about Muslims(Turks) in China.  HYPOCRISY.
> 
> ...


You are fucked up more than I originally thought.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 4, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Senate and House voted to do something about it, and is making its way to tramp's desk.  They want to sanction politicians there.
> 
> The US does not give a rip about Israel and locking up Gaza, and building settlements in the West Bank , yet they care about Muslims(Turks) in China.  HYPOCRISY.
> 
> ...


The treatment of the Uighur is far worse than the Palestinians yet receives far less attention here than the I/P conflict.  Same with the Rohinga.

Uighur are bing sent to “re-education camps”.   Genocide was attempted on the Rohinga and they are stateless and destitute.

We should interfere with the Palestinians but not the Uighurs?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 4, 2019)

longknife said:


> Hell no! Their entire culture fights against the Chinese way of life. They refuse to (Damn! Just went blank on the word!) ... and support terrorism against the Chinese government. Beijing is simply protecting itself and its citizens.


You mean the communist way of life.  The same way of life that is absorbing Tibet and devouring it’s uniqueness.  The Uighur are a small minority, mostly peaceful.  Every group has radicals.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So you do not feel they need to have sanctions on the Chinese politicians, I agree.  Its their country and we should not interfere.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 5, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Senate and House voted to do something about it, and is making its way to tramp's desk.  They want to sanction politicians there.
> ...



So you do not care about the Muslims in China.  A simple yes or no would of done.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 5, 2019)

gipper said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The US congress wants to sanction them, we sanction many people around the globe.  The Russians should be as they interfered in our election and still are, and also they attacked a sovereign country.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I didn't say that, I said I didn't care, there is a difference.


----------



## Zorro! (Dec 5, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


We sanction individuals in Putin's inner circle, do you have a problem with that as well?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Senate and House voted to do something about it, and is making its way to tramp's desk.  They want to sanction politicians there.
> ...


What was the 2nd word in the post you just quoted?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


WTF are you talking about? 
Oh I see.  If you'd bothered to read further in the thread you'd see I addressed my misread and you wouldn't have been so quick to pounce.  You can take your foot out of your mouth now.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 5, 2019)

I really don't care about anyone in China

Or any other country for that matter


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I respond to what you post, Ringel, not what you later backpedal from.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 5, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Unlike me I kinda figured you wouldn't admit your mistake.......  Not surprising.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 5, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No as I indicated, they interfered in our election and still are. Also they took park of Ukraine, Crimea.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 5, 2019)

Penelope said:


> So do you care about the Muslims in China??  Be honest!!



Nope.


----------



## Zorro! (Dec 5, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


China commits industrial espionage and buys leftwing politicians, universities and "think" tanks.  

Weird how you are all for sanctioning Russians but quail at the thought of sanctioning Chinese.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 5, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...



That is what is being discussed in the trade wars.  Russia interfered in our elections.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 5, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Senate and House voted to do something about it, and is making its way to tramp's desk.  They want to sanction politicians there.
> 
> The US does not give a rip about Israel and locking up Gaza, and building settlements in the West Bank , yet they care about Muslims(Turks) in China.  HYPOCRISY.
> 
> ...



Better question is do you really care or are you just spewing as usual to get attention but do not really know about the atrocities that are going on in China?


----------



## Zorro! (Dec 5, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yes.  Hillary and Obama purchased Russian disinformation and then used it as pretext to spy on the Trump campaign.  After Trump won, Obama Leftovers, Hillary Partisans and the Deep State tried to use it to drive Trump from office and have utterly and repeatedly failed.

Trump just keeps kicking your asses, and that's why we love him!


----------



## Zorro! (Dec 21, 2019)

gipper said:


> Democrat politicians care about human rights in China?  LMFAO.


With these folks, it's all posturing and lies.  We waterboard three terrorists and they, our "allies", UN, and NGO's across the world go into shivering convulsions of self righteousness.  China systematically engages in a government program of mass rape of Muslim wives by government agents, and we hear squat.

But then China has been systematically filling the pockets of the Left with the cash they reap by raping the US economy.

China slammed over mass rape program.

*‘This is mass rape’: China slammed over program that ‘appoints’ men to "sleep with" Uighur wives*

One of China’s most disturbing policies shocked the world when it made headlines last month. A prominent activist now warns Australia is next.

Satellite images revealed the Government destroying scores of traditional burial grounds belonging to Uighurs in northwest Xinjiang; drone footage revealed hundreds of blindfolded and shackled men being transferred to detention camps; and just last month, secret Chinese Government documents revealed how the regime was instructed to deal with the ethnic minority.

With the men removed from the homes, a disturbing policy has been implemented in the region – a forced-living arrangement between Han Chinese men and Uighur wives, “mass rape”.

The Government claims it’s designed to promote harmony between the different cultural groups.

*‘MASS RAPE’: CHINA’S SHOCKING ‘PAIR UP’ PROGRAM*

Han Chinese men had been assigned "to monitor" the homes of Uighur women whose husbands had been detained in prison camps.

As part of the “Pair Up and Become Family” program, Han Chinese men stay with and sleep in the same beds as Uighur wives.

According to the Chinese Government, the program is designed to “promote ethnic unity”.

Rushan Abbas, a Uighur activist whose family members have been detained in the Xinjiang camps for more than a year, reports that it is systemised rape – part of the Government's brutal ongoing crackdown against the country’s ethnic minority.

“This is mass rape,” she told news.com.au. “The Government is offering money, housing and jobs to Han people to come and "marry" Uighur people.

“Neither the girls nor their families can reject such a marriage because they will be viewed (by Chinese authorities) as Islamic extremists for not wanting to marry atheist Han Chinese. They have no choice but to "marry" them.​
“The Han Chinese have been raping Uighur women in the name of "marriage" for years.





_Uighur activist Rushan Abbas says the practice of Han Chinese men "sleeping with" Uighur women has been taking place for years._​
Last month, a Chinese official told _Radio Free Asia_ the purpose of the program was to “help the families with their ideology, bringing new ideas … they talk to them about life, during which time they develop feelings for one another”.

“Normally one or two people sleep in one bed, and if the weather is cold, it is now considered normal for females to sleep on the same platform with their paired male ‘relatives’”.





_Camp where the husbands are held, while their wives are subjected to the "promote ethnic unity" program._​
“Our children are unable to speak our language and understand our culture,” she said. “They are taken to state-run orphanages and are completely indoctrinated."








_
_


----------

